# Early 90's rims



## rustybucket (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a Rossin bike from 1990 with Campag on it. The rims are Wolber Tx profil 700c. The rear rim has a ding in it. I would like to replace the rim, but am finding it hard to find Wolber rims (they all seem to be tublar on ebay). What rims would go with a bike of this era and that are easy to find?

Also what does NOS stand for?

Thanks


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

rustybucket said:


> I have a Rossin bike from 1990 with Campag on it. The rims are Wolber Tx profil 700c. The rear rim has a ding in it. I would like to replace the rim, but am finding it hard to find Wolber rims (they all seem to be tublar on ebay). What rims would go with a bike of this era and that are easy to find?
> 
> Also what does NOS stand for?
> 
> Thanks


Maybe some Arayas, Mavic MA-40 or something like that. 

NOS=New Old Stock.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

rustybucket said:


> I have a Rossin bike from 1990 with Campag on it. The rims are Wolber Tx profil 700c. The rear rim has a ding in it. I would like to replace the rim, but am finding it hard to find Wolber rims (they all seem to be tublar on ebay). What rims would go with a bike of this era and that are easy to find?
> 
> Also what does NOS stand for?
> 
> Thanks


If you can't find a rim, check eBay for a nice used front wheel with a Wolber rim...Disassemble the wheel for the rim.... As strange as it sounds, a front wheel might be cheaper than a NOS rim..


----------



## SJX426 (Oct 6, 2008)

I am struggling with the same sort of issue. I am of the mind to stick to NOS or new from VO or some other standard rim. I cannot believe the cost of rims. Way out of line. Must have 300% mark up.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

I found a large supply of NOS MA 40's at a real reasonable price. I just built up some wheels using a pair of theses. Look up Swan Cycle's in Ithaca NY and talk to Glen. He can set you up.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Mavic Open Pro CD's would be more like the Wolber TX Profil. They have a semi aero profile. MA 40's are more a box shaped rim. Both are EXCELLENT rims and are period correct.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

frpax said:


> Mavic Open Pro CD's would be more like the Wolber TX Profil. They have a semi aero profile. MA 40's are more a box shaped rim. Both are EXCELLENT rims and are period correct.


Open 4 CD rims would be more period correct, though...


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

Keep looking for the TX profil ,surely you can eventually find one . I just built up a screw on DA hubset with Wolber profil 20s(Tubs) for my steel Merckx . Did Campy have any dark clincher rims available then ?


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

RC28 said:


> Open 4 CD rims would be more period correct, though...


Doh! That's what I meant. Sometimes fingers will just not type what my brain is thinking! Good catch! :thumbsup:


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

*It took me years to find these*



RC28 said:


> Open 4 CD rims would be more period correct, though...


I bought a pair of NOS Open 4CD's for $170 shipped. Need them for a period-correct build of my own. These are my favorite rims of all-time. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140398048829 . Ironically, I sold a pair of used Mavic Reflex circa '94 for about $200. Probably equally rare since they were anodized blue, but not as strong and not new.

Only buy them in new condition if you absolutely need to. Otherwise, just do what another poster said and find a laced front wheel. (You see that a lot on eBay, because the rear always seems to get munched first.)


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

RC28 said:


> Open 4 CD rims would be more period correct, though...


...or Open SUP CDs

...or even the first Reflex rims

HTH

M


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Another real nice rim of that time is the Campy Omega. Take a look.

http://velobase.com/ViewSingleComponent.aspx?ID=fe7484fc-33d7-4cd9-b71f-e361a63119e6

This is one better.
http://velobase.com/ListComponents.aspx?SearchID=e7b8b6ac-1a10-45c9-9245-341fb9d015ff


----------



## rustybucket (Mar 2, 2009)

There are a few tubular Wolbers around, would rather match the front and get a clincher though. Those campy omega rims look nice. 
I have had the bike since new and its in great condition, rode it about 1 year ago after it had been sitting in the garage for 10 years. I hit a metal plate in the road at 65kmh. 2 flats and a dint in the rear rim, it makes me mad when I walk past the bike and see the dint. I wish I had not ridden it that day.

Thanks for all the info


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

frpax said:


> Mavic Open Pro CD's would be more like the Wolber TX Profil. They have a semi aero profile. MA 40's are more a box shaped rim. Both are EXCELLENT rims and are period correct.


I thought the open pro was more like half way between an 'aero' rim like the tx profil and a box rim like the MA40? I think the CXP23 was mavic's version of the tx profil, and might even have been the exact same rim after mavic bought wolber.

I have a set of 7s 105 hubs 36h on tx profil rims.... great wheels, a bit heavy by today's standards, but very nice all the same.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

rustybucket said:


> There are a few tubular Wolbers around, would rather match the front and get a clincher though. Those campy omega rims look nice.
> I have had the bike since new and its in great condition, rode it about 1 year ago after it had been sitting in the garage for 10 years. I hit a metal plate in the road at 65kmh. 2 flats and a dint in the rear rim, it makes me mad when I walk past the bike and see the dint. I wish I had not ridden it that day.
> 
> Thanks for all the info


Like many have said. Ebay is the besty bet to find anything old. It's surprising how much old unused bike stuff is out there.


----------

